# texlive-texmf-20210325 fails fetch



## sprock (Jun 5, 2022)

Hello,
I'm trying to build firefox-esr in poudriere, but one of its deps, texlive-texmf-202103,25 fails to fetch.  I've downloaded the monster 3.2GB tarball manually & put it in distfiles but fetch was still running 1.5 hours later.  Does anyone know how to fix this?

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## sprock (Jun 5, 2022)

The log for texlive-texmf lead me to the problem: I had put the source tarball in distfiles but it should go in distfiles/TeX.  With that problem fixed texlive-texmf built OK.

Many thanks,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes, this one needs to go in a subdirectory of /usr/ports/distfiles. The downloading of that file is excruciatingly slow (and it's a fairly big file too). Which causes poudriere to time out the job. Fortunately it's not updated often, so you should be good for a while.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 8, 2022)

If added to poudriere.conf

```
# This defines the max time (in seconds) that a command may run for a build
MAX_EXECUTION_TIME=864000
# This defines the time (in seconds) before a command is considered to
NOHANG_TIME=864000
```


----------

